# LR won't open photos in PS!!!



## Eric Ayala

Operating System: Mac OS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC Classic 7.0.1 

Ok when I try and open a photo in PS through LR via the (open in photoshop cc option) Nothing happens. PS opens normally but then given me the regular open window in PS. Like if I were going to open a new file. Does anyone know what could be happening, did something move around in the last update? thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Gnits

Check that you are not
trying to open a file on a media card.


----------



## Deleted member 39308

Eric Ayala said:


> Operating System: Mac OS High Sierra
> Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): LR CC Classic 7.0.1
> 
> Ok when I try and open a photo in PS through LR via the (open in photoshop cc option) Nothing happens. PS opens normally but then given me the regular open window in PS. Like if I were going to open a new file. Does anyone know what could be happening, did something move around in the last update? thanks in advance for any help.



Quick question: did you upgrade the version of Photoshop as well as Lightroom? I found after upgrading just Lightroom to Classic when opening a file to edit in Photoshop Lightroom popped a warning message about the version differences but window appeared behind the Photoshop Window so I could not see the warning message and just had a blank Photoshop screen.

If your Photoshop is up to date then try resetting your Preferences.

See this URL for details

How do I reset Lightroom's Preferences? - The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Woodbutcher

I just had this problem last night with an image that came from LR CC originally (synced) and was only in a collection.  Once I moved it to a normal folder in LR Classic I was able to Edit In Photoshop and have the image actually open.

So I don't know if it was because the image came in through LR CC and was in a LR holding folder and only a collection.  Or whether it was just because I was trying to launch from a collection.  If I remember, I'll test when I get home.


----------



## boneywhitefoot

Im having problems to.
I have not changed my workfkow  but now sometimes when I try to open a tiff or jepeg already processed in Photoshop previously  I get the windows choose file or open folder pop up  instead of the file opening in PS.
I dont have any problems with raw files  just the tiffs and jepegs I have saved back into LR previously.
sometimes I want to export a image into PS resize it and put  a stroke frame around it.
I dont understand why this is happening now, never had a problem before.


----------



## EBBPL

Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum but this thread seems on target for the problem I'm currently having, so thanks for any suggestions. This is the message I'm getting when I'm in LR and I select Photo/Edit in/Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC 2017: 



I've been moving from LR to PS like this for a year or two without a problem, and I have the latest updates on everything, including Camera Raw. I have been proceeding with Open Anyway but I'm trying to figure out why I continue to get this message and whether I'm missing something when I override the message.


----------



## boneywhitefoot

the latest update fixed it all for me .


----------



## boneywhitefoot

EBBPL said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie to this forum but this thread seems on target for the problem I'm currently having, so thanks for any suggestions. This is the message I'm getting when I'm in LR and I select Photo/Edit in/Edit in Adobe Photoshop CC 2017: View attachment 10275
> I've been moving from LR to PS like this for a year or two without a problem, and I have the latest updates on everything, including Camera Raw. I have been proceeding with Open Anyway but I'm trying to figure out why I continue to get this message and whether I'm missing something when I override the message.


Download the latest  camera raw for photoshop and you will be fixed in a jiffy


----------



## stevensandler

I know this is an old post, but here it goes.  It's likely a very simple problem with a simple solution: For either of two reasons, LR doesn't know where the file is.  You may see it in LR, but that's a preview which was generated when you imported the files.  Right-click on the image or the thumbnail in LR, then choose "Show in Explorer."  If it tells you it can't find the file, there's your problem.  Reason #1:  LR forgot where it is.  Yes, this happens.  Well, it doesn't actually "forget" the way you and I do.   Rather, some minor glitch finds its way in there and interrupts LR's means of keeping track where things are.  Solution: when you get that message that it can't find the file, choose "locate file" and follow the file manager to where the file is.  This should reorient LR not just for that file, but for the whole import.  Reason #2: You moved the files from one folder to another or to a different drive, outside of LR.  Solution: Move them back.  If that can't be done (e.g., the original drive is gone), use the same solution as in No. 1 above.  Good luck!


----------



## Victoria Bampton

stevensandler said:


> I know this is an old post, but here it goes.


Welcome to the forum Steven! Good to see you getting involved. Come and introduce yourself!


----------

